# DIY AIR COMPRESSOR HELP



## startrek512 (Sep 22, 2015)

I have an air compressor out of an old coin operated service station air service. I cleaned it up and hooked up a switch bypassing the coin part.it will not start unless you move the cooling fan a little then it works fine. There is no start capacitor visible . can I retro fit one ? any ideas? I want to use it at the farm.

The motor / compressor says POWER SERV 1007cm72-991
1/2 115v 8.9 amp 110psi


----------

